# whos good with electrical/audio??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am very very familiar with this topic but i need to talk to someone who might know a lil more then me....it is a system on a atv.....i had a pb440x with 2 8in fosgates ran great no problems what so ever, so i decided to go with a audiopipe(brand) amp and a bit more wattage to fit my speakers better, well now it sounds better then ever for awhile then it shuts down like, almost like a speaker is comming loose which it isnt, i am thinking it might go in protection mode but doesnt that kill everything for a min or so this just gets quieter not gone completely, or is it possibly my battery, does this do much with the output with this amp as this amp does have 2 25 fuses, im wondering if it is a bit to much when really cranking the amp up......someone with more knowledge then me help, i wouldnt think it is a stator issue as many ppl have huge stereos on there bikes with multiple amps.......do i need just a better battery im wondering or could it be the amp going in protection mode


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

i would def. say your probably overloading the amp....i would get it to where i can see the protect light and jam on it and see if the amp is going into proctect.....also i would get your multi meter and see what your voltage is at the battery...


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

If its clipping due to inadequate power supply it can just output at a lower volume. All depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

My stereo will shut off when I jam it loud with the bike off ecause the battery will not keep up with the demand. People that run multiple amps run 2 batteries with an isolator.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I'm figuring this out I'm in the garage working on it, I'm trying 2 different things going with a bigger power wire as the current my be starving for juice.....and I am backing the gain on the amp down a bit to maybe help with the cooling....I was going to try the wiring technique with it in series/parrarel but my speakers match the amp perfect so that ain't the case with getting resistance.....but lemme try these few things out and hopefully it will solve the problem 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

guys i need some ideas on how to make a quick disconnect for this for my positive....i had a trailer wiring thing on it but that was like 12 guage and i need something at 8 guage i dont want to wire to a switch as they are always going out and what not just rather plug in when i want it and unplug when i aint riding......anyone know of a fuse holder that is 8 gauge, not the glass ones but like a buss one so i can just pull the fuse when not being used......


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

QTY 1 ATC 8 GAUGE MAXI STYLE INLINE FUSE HOLDER NEW fuseholder w/ 100 amp fuse | eBay
This will do it.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Put a bigger pos and neg cable,make sure all the grounds are good.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe u could get a battery connector like on electric forklifts n pallet jacks I used to work at a steel mill and the truck mech there had one of them run out the grill of his truck so all he had to do to jump someone off was plug his cables into his grill I know they make smaller ones I seen then in a grainger book at work and also with the remote mount winch setups like go in reciever hitch so I can use on front or back of truck or bike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_24922_VIBE-Audio-Fast-Plug.html I ordered this one already 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

That's the same principal as the one I was talkin bout but looks a lot nicer and nice it has 3 spots should work great


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Think of the power wire going to your amplifier as a straw. The larger the power / ground wire the more easily power can flow through it. A smaller wire restricts the flow of electrons to the amplifier effectively limiting the overall output.

A smaller than optimal power/ground cable will NOT cause the amplifier to overheat, but it will limit sound output. Upping the power/ground wire size can increase the amount of power the amplifier will produce and depending on how it's wired and your gain is set you may still have overheating issues.

How are your speakers currently wired? and how many do you have?
INCREASING the ohm load at the amplifier will probably solve your problem, lowering the ohm load will further complicate it.

I agree to check the amp when it does this and see if the status light changes, I would also advise you to put a meter on the battery and find out what the voltage is when the problem appears... Low voltage can affect sound output and cause the setup to play "quieter" until the charging system compensates or the amplifier completely shuts off.


Regarding your ohm load, if you've got 2 fosgates and they're 8 ohms wired in parallel that gives you a 4 ohm load.
If they're 4 ohm speakers two wired in parallel will give you a 2 ohm load..

If you wire 2 4 ohm speakers together in series then bridge them at the amp you'll have a 8 ohm load which should solve your overheating problem as the amplifier isn't having to work nearly as hard. If you have more than 2 speakers this can still be accomplished to fix the issue.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^listen to him!!! He's very good at explaining what's going on.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure you have solved your problem already. But I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Scott and I own Creative Audio in Rock Hill SC. I have about 22 years experience in car audio so if anyone has any issues I will certainly try my best to help you out. I'll also cut any of you fellow forum members discounts on product as well. If any of you are on Facebook add Creative Audio and you can pics of some of my work.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i got my adapter today in the mail and hooked it all up ran the speakers at 8ohm turned amp down to 3/4 and went from 12guage to 8guage wiring on both the positive and ground and rode it around longer then i did last time and it didnt miss a beat and sounds pretty dang close to the way it was before so i think going from 4 to 8ohm and sounding the same is pretty dang good, hopefully my amp appreciates the effort i did to try and keep her cool


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

if you went to 8ohms your having alot less power to the speakers, but it's alot less strain on your battery, if your voltage drops you get clipping blah blah etc. also audiopipe is really hit and miss on amps, i hear they are power hungry so you're probably limited to 8ohms with the power supply you can deliver to the amp.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have less yes but i bridged it so i lost the stereo mode pretty much but my sound quality is still there and the power is pretty dang close to what it was on both channels with 4ohm.....im happy with it, there isnt a straight up 2 speaker setup around me that can come close, only one i have heard thats close to it is jp300 buddy and he has good quality stuff on it also so im happy overall.....loudness isnt the key loudness with quality vocals and no distortion is......


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

He was having some overheating issues with the amp as well, putting it at 8 ohms cut down the heat generation enough it solved his overheating problem. Remember your power wire is like a straw having a smaller power wire limits the amount of current a given amplifier will draw, bigger power wire will allow it to draw more current letting it make more power. If you're having overheating problems bigger power wire alone won't solve the issue. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

